# [SOLVED] BSOD 0x0000007e



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

Im running vista x64 home premium and whenever i open Peggle, in a matter of seconds i get this BSOD every time. The first time that i got it was when i tried updating vista to SP2. it got to 22% then BSOD. and then every time after that it said that there was a driver issue with wich will not allow it to complete. so i had to run the system readiness tool, which also caused BSOD and never installed after. and i just tried a system restore and BSOD. they all have the same Stop error: 0x0000007e. if you could help me figure this out that would be great!
thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

hi this is what i found on your error code 
0x0000007E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
A system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch. There are numerous individual causes for this problem, including hardware incompatibility, a faulty device driver or system service, or some software issues. Check Event Viewer (EventVwr.msc) for additional information.
“0x0000007E, 0xC0000005, 0xFC5CCAF3, 0xFC90F8C0, 0xFC90F5C0” Error Message at Startup {KB 321637} Win XP 
0x0000007e Error When Registering OLEMSG32.DLL or CDO.DLL Files {KB 238265} Win NT, Win 2000 
0x7E Error Occurs in Kbdclass.sys When You Try to Shut Down Win XP {KB 313050} Win XP Professional 
Error message in Win XP Service Pack 2: “Stop 0x7E” {KB 900485} Win XP SP2 (Timing issue — patch available) 
Stop error 0x7E in PCI.SYS {KB 839641} Win 2000, Win XP, Server 2003 
Stop Error 0x7E in USBHUB.SYS {KB 327863} Win 2000, Win XP, Server 2003 (If USB bandwidth consumption exceeds 100%) 
“STOP 0x0000007E” Error Message After You Upgrade to Windows XP {KB 330182} Win XP 
“Stop 0x0000007E” error message when installing Win XP Disk Image from a Remote Installation Services Server {KB 818966} Win XP 
“Stop 0x0000007E” error message after you upgrade to Win XP Service Pack 2 on a non-Intel-processor computer {KB 888372} Win XP SP2 
After installing Win XP SP2 or Win XP Tablet PC Edition 2005, your computer restarts continuously {KB 873161} Win XP SP2, Win XP Tablet 2005 (UMAX scanner issue) 
Problems after you resume Windows Vista from sleep or hibernation {KB 929734} Vista (various device hangs etc. — hotfix available — see also KB 925528) 
Occasional Error Message on Portable Vista-based Computer That Wakes From Sleep to Perform Network-related Tasks: STOP 0x0000007E {KB 930311} Vista (hotfix available) 
0x1000007E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
Essentially the same error as 0x7E above.


please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

thank you very much for responding to me. i have an issue! i ran the Batch file as requested and it BSOD. i will trya again one more time just in case


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

ok this time it finished
what do you want me to do with the information?


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

i will post the files just in case


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

hi ok thats good one of the people here who are good at debugging could be more help here if no one looks in i will see if i can ask one to,please be patient as they have been very busy of late.also please remember that we are all volunteers and time can sometimes be limited,someone will be with you as soon as they can thanks for understanding


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

i do understand and i appreciate any help that i get! even if its small.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

Please uninstall the KB 973879 Windows Update. It's wreaking havoc with 64 bit Vista systems around the world! Microsoft has pulled the update so it won't bother you again.

If you can't uninstall it in normal mode, try Safe Mode. If not that, then try System Restore back a week or so. Post back if you run into difficulties.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000007e*

Thank you very much! Leave it to Microsoft to mess up their own OS. That appears to have fixed the problem! Marked as solved!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that it worked for you.
Thanks for letting us know!


----------

